# First Blood For My A+ Catty From Perry



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

alright guys i could not retrieve this mallard duck unfortuantly but i got this pic


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Congratulations on the shot.

I am very disappointed that you were unable to retrieve it. In my mind, there is no point in killing a game animal unless you are going to eat it. Better not to take the shot than to lose the game. I do not mean to rain on your parade, nor to be a nag. Just a bit of a reminder to all readers of this section that indiscriminate killing will lead to a ban on all slingshot shooting. Next time I am sure you will bring home your kill.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its a shame you werent able to retrieve the duck . would you mind telling us what made it unable for you to get to the duck ?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Imperial said:


> its a shame you werent able to retrieve the duck . would you mind telling us what made it unable for you to get to the duck ?


it was on the other side of the canal in the reeds lol


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Then why shoot it?


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

this is the first time i have done it and come on lads we have all done it im sure


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I agree with the others.
If it is not for pest control or for the frying pan there is not need to kill an animal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think the point has been made. No need to gang up.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> its a shame you werent able to retrieve the duck . would you mind telling us what made it unable for you to get to the duck ?


it was on the other side of the canal in the reeds lol
[/quote]
i thought that "other side " arguement only applied to chickens .


----------



## badger (Jan 24, 2011)

That's why I allways take my trained hunting terrier with me...
I'm not allowed to hunt with slingshots in Germany, but with a shotgun or rifle...
Almost every second mallard I have shot during flight, has to be retrieved from my dog from the water. Or even if the shot mallard lands in high grass or other vegetation it's much easier to let my dog find and retrieve it.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

yh i want a trained gun dog springer or a labradore and i shot it with ever intention of getting it intall i did and i thought **** how the **** am i going to get that but what im going to do is make a handline with a spinner on the end or a treble hook with weights or summat


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

reecemurg said:


> its a shame you werent able to retrieve the duck . would you mind telling us what made it unable for you to get to the duck ?


it was on the other side of the canal in the reeds lol
[/quote]
a great point well made, ans as to the comment of this has probably happened to most hunters i completly agree, it does not matter how good you are you can always get an unlucky shot or the birds flapping after it has been shot can often move it to a possition that is awkward to retrieve it from.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

AJhunt said:


> yh i want a trained gun dog springer or a labradore and i shot it with ever intention of getting it intall i did and i thought **** how the **** am i going to get that but what im going to do is make a handline with a spinner on the end or a treble hook with weights or summat


Good plan. One of those small, collapsible spinning rigs would be the ticket.

http://www.amazon.com/Shakespeare-Telescoping-Spinning-Rod/dp/B000ODKERM

I found one even smaller at a second hand store. If you practice your casting skills, and the distance is not too great, you could retrieve a duck in similar circumstances as you suggest.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

yh im a fisherman myself so got plenty of rods kicking about


----------

